# GO KARTING UPDATE !!!!!!!!!



## hbk

Okay Guys & Galls

This is it, I have lots of people who would like to do this but I would like to keep it to a TT Forum & ASN Â day out if I can, if the numbers don't happen then I will spread out...

So if you think you have the stamina.....Read On:

Date: Saturday 18th Jan 2003
Time: 12 noon
Venue: www.whiltonmill.co.uk

The Event will comprise of a 20 minute qualify and then a 2.5 hour race. Teams are 2 to 3 people and I promise you will want more after this day.

I have negotiated a discount to Â£180.00 per team which will be split between the drivers.

I need a Â£75.00 deposit to secure a team for the date along with a name of the team and if poss, how many drivers. We will be using the Full National Circuit with a max of 20 Teams.

If you would like to attend, send me a IM and I will send you payment details etc.

Cheers

HOWARD
RS4 / Avus Silver.


----------



## davek9

I'm very interested but when you say forum only does that mean that all members of the team must be in the forum ???
I can get a team together but i'm the only one who's on the tt forum :-/
is there also a limit to how many can be in the team ???

Sorry for the questions but i want to commit asap after i've spoken to the others


----------



## hbk

This is open to all, but one person within the team must be a member of the TT Forum or Audi-Sport.Net.......

Please send me a e-mail to [email protected] with subject Karting, Team name and number in team and i will in return send address for deposit.

Cheers

Howard


----------



## 55JWB

If you have not been to Whilton you have got to gove it a try especially if you are in the big boys track! ;D ;D


----------



## hbk

I have booked the Big Boys TRACK ;D ;D


----------



## hbk

Okay All

Don't say i didn't warn you but 5 teams have already confirmed payment, only 15 spaces left - Let me know ASAP if you want to enter a team.

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## nutts

Anyone a team member short? ;D I'm willing and able


----------



## hbk

nuTTs, Dean S3 is looking for a partner !

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## Guest

good work howard

Count me in......

er.... anyone else require a team member ?


----------



## nutts

Sundeep and I are formally inviting tenders for the position of "3rd man" (or girl  ;D, well as long as you don't drive like a girl 8)).

Sundeep you have IM


----------



## hbk

NuTTs you have im.

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## Guest

> Sundeep and I are formally inviting tenders for the position of "3rd man" (or girl  ;D, well as long as you don't drive like a girl 8)).
> 
> Sundeep you have IM


and you to have IM
;D


----------



## NickP

Howard, cheques have gone off tonight addressed to you, payable to Whilton Mill.

Nick
Team 'Stella Tortoise'


----------



## vlastan

Nutts, Sundeep, are you still looking for a third member?

This place is just over 2 hours away from Ipswich, so I may be able to come.


----------



## hbk

Thanks Nick

Vlastan, well done - Nutts, Sundeep, give him a go .

For your info, I have 8 teams booked so far.

The problem with booking an event like this, everyone thinks about it and two weeks before the event they want to be there - I am warning once I get to early December I am going to pick up the phone and easily fill the final spaces so don't say I didn't warn you - So 'Come On' lets make this a all TT Forum & ASN event.

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## vlastan

Howard,

Do you actually need 20 teams and you have 8 so far?

Also are they going to be 20 karts at any time? There is going to be mayhem!!

Do the karts come with xenon lights for better night visibility? ;D


----------



## nutts

Sorry Nick, but the 3rd man has gone. Should have contacted us sooner ;D


----------



## vlastan

Oh no!!

Any more people wish to join me to make another team of 3 then?


----------



## nutts

Nick, what about persuading some of the ladies to give it a go? ;D


----------



## vlastan

...and risk be the last? ;D

Do they have a place to put their handbags when they drive the kart?


----------



## hbk

I am racing there this Sunday afternoon in the same format that I am arranging - They are mainly 2 man teams and there are going to be 23 teams!!

(I'll be racing for a min of 1.5 hours ;D !!)

I can't wait......

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## Guest

> I am racing there this Sunday afternoon in the same format that I am arranging - They are mainly 2 man teams and there are going to be 23 teams!!
> 
> (I'll be racing for a min of 1.5 hours Â ;D !!)
> 
> I can't wait......


you're getting some prastice in ! !! ! !


----------



## vlastan

Sundeep,

You remember when Howard came when I collected my car? He had to go early as he was racing again.

So it looks that Howard will be a tough nut to beat...so I am more than certain that your team will be behind his!!


----------



## hbk

Prastice, nope - Just pure adrenalin racing ;D.

I'm in a private league and we race once a month on all the outdoor circuits - This Sunday is the last race of the year and we are one of three teams fighting for third place.

If anyone in January gets the bug, you'll be welcome to join us for our first race next season (Feb).

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## hbk

Wow!!!

Just came back from 'Whilton Mill' and 'WOW' what a great circuit!!

Get those cheques into me asap so's not to lose your space and be dissapointed!

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## vlastan

Howard,

It looks like I managed to get a team of 3 people together!

Can you please IM me your address for the payment?


----------



## hbk

vlastan

You have im 

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## hbk

For your information I have been able to bring the start time forward slightly so the arrival time is 2.30pm........I hope this is okay for all and may give us a little bit more daylight.

Cheers

HOWARD

FOR YOUR INFORMATION - TEAMS SO FAR:

1. Rapid Response
2. Evil Bastards
3. Stella Tortoise
4. vlastans team (Name of team)
5. Carresa
6. Nutts / Sundeep's Team (Name of team)
7. Braindead


----------



## StunTTman

I'm able to commit to that date, so if anyone needs another team member I'm available!

Alternatively I'll seek the opinions of a couple of driving-mates over the next few days to see if I can muster my own team of 3.

Stunters
PS - Howard will certainly take some beating!


----------



## hbk

Well done StunTTman !!

I'll send you an IM with the info.

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## vlastan

Do you think it will be acceptable to call my team "The b*tt feckers?" ;D ;D ;D


----------



## hbk

Vlastan

I have great pleasure in calling your team:

"The b*tt feckers" ;D ;D ;D

Cheers

Howard


----------



## hbk

FOR YOUR INFORMATION - TEAMS SO FAR:

1. Rapid Response 
2. Evil Bastards 
3. Stella Tortoise 
4. The b*tt feckers
5. Carresa 
6. Nutts / Sundeep's Team (Name of team) 
7. Braindead


----------



## nutts

Howard, I left the cheque on the table when I left this..err yesterday morning :-/ (was a tad early ). So will get wife to post it.

Our team name is the

"Eskimo Beach Volley Ball team" ;D


----------



## hbk

Come on Guys........NUTTS & SUNDEEP, the perfect two man team 

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## Guest

> Come on Guys........NUTTS & SUNDEEP, the perfect two man team Â
> 
> Cheers
> 
> HOWARD


Eskimo Beach Volley Ball Team...... has 3 members

"NuTTs"
"SundeepTT"
and the "Bug"
;D ;D ;D


----------



## hbk

DAILY UPDATE (The spaces are filling !)

TEAMS SO FAR:

1. Rapid Response 
2. Evil Bastards 
3. Stella Tortoise 
4. The b*tt feckers 
5. Carresa 
6. Nutts / Sundeep's Team (Name of team) 
7. Braindead
8. deanS3
9. Eskimo Beach Volley Ball Team

Only Eleven Spaces Left ! ;D


----------



## Guest

> DAILY UPDATE (The spaces are filling !)
> 
> TEAMS SO FAR:
> 
> 1. Rapid Response Â
> 2. Evil Bastards Â
> 3. Stella Tortoise Â
> 4. The b*tt feckers
> 5. Carresa Â
> 6. Nutts / Sundeep's Team (Name of team) Â
> 7. Braindead
> 8. deanS3
> 9. Eskimo Beach Volley Ball Team
> 
> Only Eleven Spaces Left ! Â ;D


er.. howard.. no.6 & 9 are the same !  

so then...

TEAMS SO FAR:

1. Rapid Response 
2. Evil Bastards 
3. Stella Tortoise 
4. The b*tt feckers 
5. Carresa 
6. Eskimo Beach Volley Ball Team
7. Braindead
8. deanS3
9.

....so that's 12 spaces left ! ;D ;D ;D

howard.. to make it fair, I think "you" should be your own one man team... ;D ;D


----------



## hbk

Oops - Sorry...

I would love to be by myself and would if aloud but I am entering a two man team and to make it fair for the three man teams everyone will have to make two pit stops (one will be re-fuel/driver change)..

For your info, my team is Rapid-Response..... ;D

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## nutts

We're obviously disadvantaged, 'cos our kart won't have Cup Holders. This means that Sundeep will be about 10 secs / lap off the pace ;D

I wonder if we can bring along some cup holders for Sundeep ??? :


----------



## nutts

Howard,

Should we bring our own helmets? Or do they provide them? I guess if you bring your own, they need to be "full face"?


----------



## hbk

Bring your own Helmets if you have full face or they do have some smelly ones there 

If you have a decent pair of gloves, bring them to.

Cheers

Howard

PS: Also bring your racing suits and boots!


----------



## Guest

> We're obviously disadvantaged, 'cos our kart won't have Cup Holders. This means that Sundeep will be about 10 secs / lap off the pace ;D
> 
> I wonder if we can bring along some cup holders for Sundeep ??? :


lol...

and if they have more than 1 tail pipe... !!! what do i do


----------



## Guest

> PS: Also bring your racing suits and boots!


er.... so does Levis demin and a pair a Nike trainers comply with FIA Karting regulations....?


----------



## hbk

TEAMS SO FAR:

1. Rapid Response 
2. Evil Bastards 
3. Stella Tortoise 
4. The b*tt feckers 
5. Carresa 
6. Eskimo Beach Volley Ball Team 
7. Braindead 
8. deanS3
9. G-H 1
10. G-H 2
11. Matthew Aber (Awaiting team name)

9 SPACES LEFT !!

DON'T SAY I DIDN'T WARN YOU !!

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## Guest

> Howard,
> 
> Should we bring our own helmets? Or do they provide them? I guess if you bring your own, they need to be "full face"?


although I guess these would be fine for V's teams.... 










and there are fully crashed to the latest BARBIE standards...


----------



## vlastan

> although I guess these would be fine for V's teams.... Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there are fully crashed to the latest BARBIE standards...


Sundeep...I hate Barbies!!  But I love Cindy!!  So I will bring my Cindy helmet with me....I already have one!!


----------



## Guest

lol...


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

guys I'm up for this - but I can't be arsed reading the last 5 pages........are there any slots available in the teams?


----------



## nutts

I think even the b*tt feckers lead by V has got a full team.... ;D

We're not short (anymore) of a team member in the "Eskimo Beach Volley Ball team" ;D

Why not get a list of entrants from Howard and then IM a few guys (or gals ) that don't appear.


----------



## vlastan

Stuntman is looking for another person.

Alternatively, you could start your own team.


----------



## hbk

Stu

Yep, liase with stunTTman or as vlastan suggested start your our team, 2 or 3 people.

Cheers

HOWARD 

TEAMS SO FAR - WHILTON MILL

1. Rapid Response
2. Evil Bastards
3. Stella Tortoise - Paid
4. The B*tt Feckers
5. Carresa
6. Eskimo Beach Volley Team
7. Braindead
8. deanS3
9. The Hampstead Hurricanes - Paid
10. The Regents Park Revolutions - Paid
11. Matthew Abernathy
12. Inigo
13. Karting Casulties
14. Team Cisco 
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## pas_55

;DI'd be up for it used race karts a few years ago so if theres any spare places let me know!!!


----------



## nutts

I KNOW this is off thread, but pas55 could you please pay for your badges (if you have not already done so.)

See your email account and IM's for further details.


----------



## Guest

> I KNOW this is off thread, but pas55 could you please pay for your badges (if you have not already done so.)
> 
> See your email account and IM's for further details.


            

there is no hiding on this forum from the NuTTs tracker Â ;D ;D


----------



## pas_55

;DSorry to catch you out NuTTs but have already paid 8)


----------



## hbk

pas55,

Can you put your own team together of 2 or 3, if not make contact with stunTTman who is looking to team up....

Please note, there are not many spaces left so I am urging all that are interested send your deposits asap to secure your team - I am running this on a first come first serve basis.

Cheers

HOWARD ;D


----------



## b3ves

> guys I'm up for this - but I can't be arsed reading the last 5 pages........are there any slots available in the teams?


Stu, I could be up for it as well. Let's discuss this weekend.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## StunTTman

Howard (and Stu, pas55, et al),

I can definitely confirm a team entry and will put a cheque in the post to you either tomorrow (Fri) or Sat.

At the moment there are just 2 of us. I am checking with my other team member (Civic Type-R driver, just to make things interesting ) whether he'd prefer it if we had a 3rd Team member. If the answer's yes, and Stu/B3VES/pas55 are still keen, I'll post again up here asking for a 3rd person!

By the way (if it's at all relevant) I'd say I was reasonably competent but not as good as Howard. My mate's not bad in an indoor kart (although not quite as quick as me ) but he's never done outdoor karting before. So we'll give a decent account of ourselves but probably won't be ultra-competitive.

Hope that helps
Stunters


----------



## hbk

Well done Stunters......Do you have a team name and do you have my address?

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## hbk

TEAMS SO FAR - WHILTON MILL

1. Rapid Response 
2. Evil Bastards 
3. Stella Tortoise - Paid 
4. The B*tt Feckers 
5. Carresa 
6. Eskimo Beach Volley Team 
7. Braindead 
8. deanS3 
9. The Hampstead Hurricanes - Paid 
10. The Regents Park Revolutions - Paid 
11. Matthew Abernathy 
12. Inigo 
13. Karting Casulties 
14. Team Cisco 
15. stunTTman
16. 
17. 
18. 
19. 
20.


----------



## nutts

Do we have any ladies teams? If not why not? Come on ladies, time to prove how bad good you are at driving ;D ;D ;D

zip....


----------



## vlastan

Great idea Mark...why don' t you bring your wife then?


----------



## nutts

She finds it boring watching me win time after time..... :


----------



## thorney

> She finds it boring watching me win time after time..... :


Yeah, she says you always cum first ;D


----------



## thorney

Actually (and simply to justify the fact I have now read the thread) I'd be up for this.

Anyone want another team member (who's done over 40 trackdays in grown up cars )


----------



## Guest

> Actually (and simply to justify the fact I have now read the thread) I'd be up for this.
> 
> Anyone want another team member (who's done over 40 trackdays in grown up cars )


oh no ! her come the volve estates RS4's .....

run !!!!!! and very fast though !

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nutts

> Yeah, she says you always cum first ;D


Yep, then the wife, then me, then girlfriend 1, then me, then the wife, then your wife......

what's wrong with that? :


----------



## hbk

Erm Guys, be careful - Daniela is in Vlastans team!!

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## nutts

Light hearted humour . Should be a fun day Howard. ;D


----------



## Guest

> Erm Guys, be careful - Daniela is in Vlastans team!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> HOWARD


good work m8, getting an all ladies team for the day Â ;D


----------



## vlastan

> Erm Guys, be careful - Daniela is in Vlastans team!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> HOWARD


That's why we will be the last team in the race!! But he HAVE to be behind you guys...after all we are the b*tt feckersÂ ;D


----------



## StunTTman

LOL @ vlastan!

All - I hereby invite applications for a third team member in my team (Team name: Stuntmen).

Seems to me like we've got Stu, pas55, B3VES and Thorney. So you guys can form a team of 3 between you and the extra one joins in with me!

I've met Thorney at the last Combe Trackday, so perhaps he could be the third one with me? Send me IM if you fancy it....

Howard - yep I have your address and a cheque for Â£75 will be in the post tomorrow.

Bestest,
Stunters


----------



## hbk

THOSE ATTENDING SO FAR, PLEASE SEND PAYMENT ASAP TO SECURE YOUR PLACE

ONLY A FEW SPACES LEFT!!

WHILTON MILL ;D

1. Rapid Response - PAID - 
Howard Kayman
Lane

2. Evil Bastards - PAID - 
Andy 
Jack

3. Stella Tortoise - PAID - 
Nick 
Mark 
Lee

4. The B*tt Feckers
Vlastan
Martin
Daniela

5. Carresa - PAID - 

6. Eskimo Beach Volley Team - PAID - 
Mark (NuTTs)
Sundeep

7. Braindead 
Simon 
Richard

8. deanS3
Dean

9. The Hampstead Hurricanes - PAID - 
Richard 
Craig 
Keith

10. The Regents Park Revolutions - PAID - 
Paul 
Simon

11. Matthew

12. Inigo
Pete

13. Karting Casulties - PAID - 
Simon 
Miles

14. Team Cisco

15. Stuntmen

16. Photoniq - PAID - 
Chris 
Amir 
Ben

17. Thorney - YES OR NO?

18.

19.

20.

PS: When you send cheques, write name of team on the back.


----------



## thorney

Stunters - go on then I'm in.

And I nominate you to sort out the cheque , you know me - I'm good for it  ;D


----------



## nutts

The car park at whiltonmill will surely be an interesting place for the casual observer ;D


----------



## hbk

THOSE ATTENDING SO FAR, PLEASE SEND PAYMENT ASAP TO SECURE YOUR PLACE

ONLY A FEW SPACES LEFT!!

WHILTON MILL

1. Rapid Response - PAID - 
Howard Kayman 
Lane

2. Evil Bastards - PAID - 
Andy 
Jack

3. Stella Tortoise - PAID - 
Nick 
Mark 
Lee

4. The B*tt Feckers 
Vlastan 
Martin 
Daniela

5. Carresa - PAID -

6. Eskimo Beach Volley Team - PAID - 
Mark (NuTTs) 
Sundeep

7. Braindead 
Simon 
Richard

8. deanS3 
Dean

9. The Hampstead Hurricanes - PAID - 
Richard 
Craig 
Keith

10. The Regents Park Revolutions - PAID - 
Paul 
Simon

11. Matthew

12. Inigo 
Pete

13. Karting Casulties - PAID - 
Simon 
Miles

14. Team Cisco

15. Stuntmen 
StunTTman
Thorney

16. Photoniq - PAID - 
Chris 
Amir 
Ben

17.

18.

19.

20.

PS: When you send cheques, write name of team on the back.


----------



## Guest

> Oops - Sorry...
> 
> I would love to be by myself and would if aloud but I am entering a two man team and to make it fair for the three man teams everyone will have to make two pit stops (one will be re-fuel/driver change)..
> 
> For your info, my team is Rapid-Response..... ;D
> 
> Cheers
> 
> HOWARD


and I got some serious prastice in over the weekend.. cause my local Wollies' down the in East Sheen have installed an F1 kart on their entrance..... and for a mere 20p it was a thrilling high speed ride... ;D ;D

(although the muscial xmas lights can be a bit distracting, not to mention the fireman Sam truck with the really loud siren right next to it..  )


----------



## StunTTman

Top news Thorney - thanks very much 8) 

Howard- the deposit cheque's in the post, complete with details of our other team member - it should arrive Tuesday.


----------



## TTotal

I'm a crap driver but would love to come if only to meet up with you al...any places left ? Too many pages to read and I am in a hurry to go now. Sundeep put me up to this...I will get him !
Details please ? Thanks all.

Dont think the e-mail service is working...no notification of interesting posts etc...

;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan

> I'm a crap driver but would love to come if only to meet up with you al...any places left ? Too many pages to read and I am in a hurry to go now. Sundeep put me up to this...I will get him !
> Details please ? Thanks all.
> 
> Dont think the e-mail service is working...no notification of interesting posts etc...
> 
> ;D ;D ;D


Goodie!! Please join a team John...so at least my team won't be the last one!!!


----------



## Guest

Lord V and Mr WOW... what a team...


----------



## vlastan

Sundeep,

Mr WOW will not be in my team...I am full!! But I hope that the team he joins will be behind mine!! ;D


----------



## Guest

> Sundeep,
> 
> Mr WOW will not be in my team...I am full!! But I hope that the team he joins will be behind mine!! Â ;D


lol...... but what a dream team that would have made.....


----------



## TTotal

> Sundeep,
> 
> Mr WOW will not be in my team...I am full!! But I hope that the team he joins will be behind mine!! Â ;D


Whats he full of and where ? ? ?

I will not be behind him either, let it be known henceforth that Mr WOW packs no fudge.


----------



## Guest

> Whats he full of and where ? ? ?
> 
> I will not be behind him either, let it be known henceforth that Mr WOW packs no fudge. Â


lol.....


----------



## hbk

THOSE ATTENDING SO FAR, PLEASE SEND PAYMENT ASAP TO SECURE YOUR PLACE Â 
Â 
ONLY A FEW SPACES LEFT!! Â 
Â 
WHILTON MILL Â Â 
Â 
1. Rapid Response Â Â 
Howard Kayman Â 
Lane Â 
Â 
2. Evil Bastards 
Andy Â 
Jack Â 
Â 
3. Stella Tortoise Â Â 
Nick Â 
Mark Â 
Lee Â 
Â 
Â 
4. The B*tt Feckers Â 
Vlastan Â 
Martin Â 
Daniela Â 
Â 
5. Carresa 
Â 
6. Eskimo Beach Volley Team Â Â 
Mark (NuTTs) Â 
Sundeep Â 
Â 
7. Braindead Â 
Simon Â 
Richard Â 
Â 
8. deanS3 Â 
Dean Â 
Â 
9. The Hampstead Hurricanes 
Richard Â 
Craig Â 
Keith Â 
Â 
10. The Regents Park Revolutions 
Paul Â 
Simon Â 
Â 
11. Matthew Â 
Â 
12. Inigo 
Pete Â 
Â 
13. Karting Casulties 
Simon Â 
Miles Â 
Â 
14. Stuntmen 
StunTTman 
Thorney 
Â 
15. Photoniq 
Chris Â 
Amir Â 
Ben Â 
Â 
16.

17. Â 
Â 
18. Â 
Â 
19. Â 
Â 
20. Â 
Â 
PS: When you send cheques, write name of team on the back.

PSS: Whoever is interested, please see the first page of this thread - Nothing has changed and then IM me for further info....


----------



## hbk

Only a few teams left!!

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## Guest

BTTT


----------



## hbk

Sorry for my ignorance, but, what is BTTT ?

Cheers

Howard


----------



## vlastan

> Sorry for my ignorance, but, what is BTTT ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Howard


Yeahh...WTF does it mean? ;D


----------



## NickP

Back to the top!


----------



## TTotal

B = Back


----------



## TTotal

T = To


----------



## TTotal

T= The


----------



## TTotal

T= Top !


----------



## hbk

Oh ;D


----------



## vlastan

Back to the top of what? ;D


----------



## TTotal

Oh you are now waking up when its time for us to go to bed ! ;D


----------



## Guest

> Sorry for my ignorance, but, what is BTTT ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Howard


just helping with the PR mate...


----------



## hbk

Nutts, Who has let you down - By the way, you don't need 3 drivers, you can have 2...

Cheers

Howard


----------



## TTotal

Howard where is my name in all this ... ??? :-/


----------



## nutts

> Nutts, Who has let you down - By the way, you don't need 3 drivers, you can have 2...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Howard


?????????? I didn't know anyone had let us down!


----------



## TTotal

So... ???


----------



## hbk

Nutts, you said that you are looking for a third driver (Sorry , I thought you had a third driver).

TTotal, Who's team are you in and if not, Why not create or liase with Nutts and join in.....

I will update the list later tonight....

Cheers

Howard


----------



## nutts

> Nutts, you said that you are looking for a third driver (Sorry Â , I thought you had a third driver).
> 
> TTotal, Who's team are you in and if not, Why not create or liase with Nutts and join in.....
> 
> I will update the list later tonight....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Howard


AFAIK, we've had a 3 man team since before I confirmed the team...... has someone let us down? Sundeep m8, are you and bug man still cool?


----------



## hbk

THOSE ATTENDING SO FAR, PLEASE SEND PAYMENT ASAP TO SECURE YOUR PLACE

ONLY A FEW SPACES LEFT!!

WHILTON MILL

1. Rapid Response 
Howard Kayman 
Lane

2. Evil Bastards 
Andy 
Jack

3. Stella Tortoise 
Nick 
Mark 
Lee

4. The B*tt Feckers 
Vlastan 
Martin 
Daniela

5. Carresa

6. Eskimo Beach Volley Team 
Mark (NuTTs) 
Sundeep

7. Braindead 
Simon 
Richard

8. deanS3 
Dean plus two more

9. The Hampstead Hurricanes 
Richard 
Craig 
Keith

10. The Regents Park Revolutions 
Paul 
Simon

11. Inigo
Inigo
Pete

12. Karting Casulties 
Simon 
Miles

13. Stuntmen 
StunTTman 
Thorney

14. Photoniq 
Chris 
Amir 
Ben

15. Team Weave
Jeff
Mike

16. The Walnutters
Alex
Matthew
Mike

17.

18.

19.

20.

PS: When you send cheques, write name of team on the back.

PSS: Whoever is interested, please see the first page of this thread - Nothing has changed and then IM me for further info....


----------



## hbk

Since posting the update, another team has been taken -

ONLY THREE TEAMS LEFT!!!

Cheers

Howard


----------



## jonah

This looks so tempting ;D


----------



## hbk

Come on Jonah, you know you want TO!! ;D


----------



## vlastan

Howard,

If you don't complete all the teams, will the event have to be cancelled or the price will go up or nothing of the above?


----------



## hbk

Hi Vlastan

The min teams is 10 and the max is 20...

So me being me, went for the max, This will be much more fun and alot of competition for all the categories of different types of drivers.

For further information, Rain or sunshine the event will still go ahead. The only thing that could cancel the event is Bad Snow....

I will liase with teams captains/organisers the day before the event. (Organisers, please IM me your mobile/contact numbers).

Also,before anyone asks, if it is raining, they supply wetsuits...(Great fun in the rain Â )

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## TTotal

Howard,

CAN YOU HEAR ME ?

Can I play ?

Whose team for me ?

Who wants money?

Can I bring my own Bike (Gold ACU appr.) Helmet ?


----------



## hbk

TTotal

im me your telephone number and I will call you KNOW!!


----------



## TTotal

> This looks so tempting Â ;D


Jonah....

Are you up for it ? Lets have a WOW team then ?

If you want to team up then IM me Quick !


----------



## vlastan

But if less teams are racing then the price will go up for the rest of the teams?


----------



## vlastan

The WOW losers!! Sounds great to me!!


----------



## hbk

No

It's Â£180 per team if it's 10 or 20 teams, the emphasis is on the fun for us, the more teams, the better FUN ;D

Cheers

Howard


----------



## Guest

> AFAIK, we've had a 3 man team since before I confirmed the team...... has someone let us down? Sundeep m8, are you and bug man still cool?


yea ! still here .. what happened ! 
we're all here ready to go... !

are they are trying to break up the dream team ... !


----------



## hbk

SanTTa

Who's team are you meant to be in?

TTotal is looking to create a team!

Cheers

Howard


----------



## TTotal

Well I am happy to be with Mark and Sundeep

(A sort of Nutty Sunny Delight Experience) If Jonah is not around ?

Any news guys ? :


----------



## vlastan

> No
> 
> It's Â£180 per team if it's 10 or 20 teams, the emphasis is on the fun for us, the more teams, the better FUN ;D
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Howard


Suurreeee...it is more fun to say, I won 19 teams, than just 9 teams!!


----------



## nutts

We've had out team all sown up since the early stages. I think Howard must have looked at an old old old post.


----------



## hbk

URGENT NOTICE

I AM TRYING TO BRING THE EVENT FORWARD SLIGHTLY TO 12.30 INSTEAD OF 2.30 - THEN AT LEAST WE ARE GUARANTEED A DAYLIGHT RACE.

I SHOULD KNOW WITHIN THE NEXT 24hrs IF I HAVE MANAGED TO BRING IT FORWARD.....IF ANYONE HAS ANY PROBLEMS WITH THIS PLEASE LET ME KNOW.

FOR MORE INFORMATION, THOSE TRAVELLING UP FROM LONDON (M1), I INTEND TO MEET UP AT SCRATCHWOOD SERVICE STATION PRIOR AND HAVE A MINI DRIVE UPTO THE CIRCUIT....

CHEERS

HOWARD


----------



## TTotal

Cool. Lets know what time at Scratchers 8)


----------



## Guest

> SanTTa
> 
> Who's team are you meant to be in?
> 
> TTotal is looking to create a team!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Howard


Howard

12 days after xmas i revert to my secret alias of *SundeepTT*  but don't tell any kids or they will think SanTTa ain't real !

"Eskimo Beach Volley Ball team" 3 man Team.....
Nutts
SanTTa (a.k.a SundeepTT)
The Bug (a.k.a The Unstoppable Force....! err.. don't ask)

no room for Mr P.N.Guin sadly !!! which is ironic considering the team name !!!

all clear...


----------



## Guest

> URGENT NOTICE
> 
> I AM TRYING TO BRING THE EVENT FORWARD SLIGHTLY TO 12.30 INSTEAD OF 2.30 - THEN AT LEAST WE ARE GUARANTEED A DAYLIGHT RACE.
> 
> I SHOULD KNOW WITHIN THE NEXT 24hrs IF I HAVE MANAGED TO BRING IT FORWARD.....IF ANYONE HAS ANY PROBLEMS WITH THIS PLEASE LET ME KNOW.
> 
> FOR MORE INFORMATION, THOSE TRAVELLING UP FROM LONDON (M1), I INTEND TO MEET UP AT SCRATCHWOOD SERVICE STATION PRIOR AND HAVE A MINI DRIVE UPTO THE CIRCUIT....
> 
> CHEERS
> 
> HOWARD


OK with me & the unstoppable force........... Mr NuTTs ??


----------



## nutts

> no room for Mr P.N.Guin sadly !!! which is ironic considering the team name !!!


Why? do you think that penguins and eskimos happy co-exist? ;D


----------



## hbk

TTotal

Who's team are you going to join or otherwise I need a deposit asap for your team if you and Jonah are getting together.

Cheers

Howard


----------



## vlastan

What time do we have to be there then...don't forget I have to do about 2-3 hours driving to come from Ipswich for the event.

Perhaps a 1 pm start is good so I can be there around 12:30.

Is the start means the race or the actual gathering?


----------



## vlastan

> Er..looks like I shall not be participating any longer.


Why not? It will be nice to see again John.


----------



## hbk

The arrival time will hopefully be 12 noon....I'll know tomorrow.

I just spoke to John and he will be there, hopefully Jonah will team up with him or I or somebody else will help him out with a team mate Â ;D

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## Guest

> Why? do you think that penguins and eskimos happy co-exist? ;D


er........... an Eskimo's best friend ??

although not sure what that means for the Polar Bear & Seal community ?

:

???


----------



## Guest

> Er..looks like I shall not be participating any longer.


oh my ! sorry but the "Eskimo Beach Volley Ball team" (mental note at this point to have a shorter name next time !) was set up a while ago !!

but it will be good to catch up with you and Jonah (?) at the event..... I'm sure you will be able to rope in another (note - the sailing pun !)


----------



## jonah

OI TToTTAL i'm in ;D 8) got me own helmet blcked out visor


----------



## jonah

We are now formally known as the TTeamWOW Â 8)


----------



## hbk

There you go, I knew Jonah would come through - Well Done.... ;D

Know for the important bit - DEPOSIT....One of you send me a im and I will forward details for payment, etc.. 

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## TTotal

Howard IM on the way to you, Team WOW , now included please. 
Can you make sure our kart has the WOW plate as required by the WOW rules 2002(c).


----------



## Guest

> We are now formally known as the TTeamWOW Â 8)


good work Jonah....

a real double WOW... !!!!!!

the mysterious 3rd WOW please come forward.....


----------



## jonah

I want to know who the Bug man is  is he a ringer,


----------



## TTotal

WOW team will send out a press release in due course.For the time being keep a watch out in the Daily Telegraph for a statement from Bernie Ecclestone.(Its not Eddie Irvine)


----------



## Guest

> I want to know who the Bug man is Â  is he a ringer,


you mean "the unstoppable force".......... Â 

strange / ironic / destiny / freaky / worrying (delete as required Â  ) how you both have "WOW" registrations..... and you both have TT's,,,


----------



## hbk

THOSE ATTENDING SO FAR, PLEASE SEND PAYMENT ASAP TO SECURE YOUR PLACE

ONLY A FEW SPACES LEFT!!

WHILTON MILL

1. Rapid Response 
Howard Kayman 
Lane

2. Evil Bastards 
Andy 
Jack

3. Stella Tortoise 
Nick 
Mark 
Lee

4. The B*tt Feckers 
Vlastan 
Martin 
Daniela

5. Eskimo Beach Volley Team 
Nutts 
SanTTa (a.k.a SundeepTT) 
The Bug

6. Braindead 
Simon 
Richard

7. deanS3 
Dean 
Dale
Neil

8. The Hampstead Hurricanes 
Richard 
Craig 
Keith

9. The Regents Park Revolutions 
Paul 
Simon

10. 'The 3 Assfeckateers'
Inigo
Pete 
Paul

11. Karting Casulties 
Simon 
Miles

12. Stuntmen 
StunTTman 
Thorney

13. Photoniq 
Chris 
Amir 
Ben

14. Team Weave
Jeff
Mike

15. The Walnutters
Alex
Matthew
Mike

16. Danny C plus two.

17. TTeam Wow
John
Jonah

18.

19.

20.

PS: When you send cheques, write name of team on the back.

PSS: Whoever is interested, please see the first page of this thread - Nothing has changed and then IM me for further info....


----------



## jonah

we have been planning this for yrs now ;D the WOWS will take over the world ur day of reckoning is aproaching 
TTotal dont forget the stinger ;D for emergancies only


----------



## christtopher

Howard, do you need the full balance now, or do you just mean the deposit?

Looking forward to whipping Vlastan's arse!  ;D


----------



## hbk

The Balance is due on the day, only Â£75.00 deposits required know.

Only 3 Spaces Left !!

Cheers

HOWARD 8)


----------



## hbk

Hi All

*'GOOD NEWS'* the time for the above event has been brought forward so that we can have a daylight race.

Please arrive no later than 12.15 in time for briefing (All drivers MUST attend briefing to race).

Those travelling up from London, I will be at Scratchwood Service Station on the M1 @ 10.45am should anyone wish to follow me up there. Please let me know if you are going to meet me.

Looking forward to the event.

Cheers

HOWARD ;D


----------



## TTotal

This is going to be the best event of the year Well Done Howard, we shall have you stuffed !


----------



## christtopher

> we shall have you stuffed !


Any volenteers?


----------



## hbk

Stuffed Â  - I like buxom Long haired Brunettes PLEASE... (Don't tell the wife .)

Cheers

HOWARD

PS: Only 3 Teams left - any more takers !!


----------



## vlastan

> Looking forward to whipping Vlastan's arse!


Are you qualified to do this? ;D


----------



## christtopher

> Are you qualified to do this? Â ;D


You didn't mind last time! ;D


----------



## hbk

Anymore Takers - Only two SPACES left

Cheers

Howard


----------



## Guest

Howard - you have IM.


----------



## hbk

BTTT


----------



## TTotal

Guys and Gals just 2 spaces left , Howards done a fab job here, so lets get this closed SOON and start polishing our helmets .

Team WOW is ready to go ! Our helmets are truly gleaming !


----------



## hbk

If anyone is seriously interested in taking this a bit more seriously, look at my website: http://www.parttimeracing.f9.co.uk

*There are still spaces for the 18th - Anymore takers - Come on TT Forum!*

Cheers

Howard


----------



## hbk

Oh Yes ;D

But I would still like to fill the last few spaces 

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## hbk

*DIRECTIONS FOR THOSE WHO REQUIRE THEM:*

*From South* 
Exit M1 Junction 16. 
Follow A45 towards Daventry. 
Turn right at Weedon traffic lights on to A5. 
Follow A5 for 4 miles. 
Turn right at Whilton sign. 
Whilton Mill is Â½ mile on left.

*From North *
Exit M1 Junction 18. 
Head towards Rugby. 
Left at A5 towards Milton Keynes. 
Follow A5 for 6 miles. 
Turn Left at Whilton sign. 
Whilton Mill is Â½ mile on the left.










Cheers

*HOWARD*


----------



## Ballistic

Howard

I've only just become aware of this event.
If there are any places left I'm definately interested in one.


----------



## hbk

Hi Ballistic

There are only a few spaces left, I have sent you a IM.

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## hbk

Hi All

*BALLISTIC, IS LOOKING FOR A PARTNER - LOUISE, ARE YOU UP FOR IT OR ANYONE ELSE?*

THOSE ATTENDING SO FAR, PLEASE SEND PAYMENT ASAP TO SECURE YOUR PLACE

ONLY A FEW SPACES LEFT!!

*WHILTON MILL*

1. Rapid Response 
Howard Kayman 
Lane

2. Evil Bastards 
Andy 
Jack

3. Stella Tortoise 
Nick 
Mark 
Lee

4. The B*tt Feckers 
Vlastan 
Martin 
Daniela

5. Eskimo Beach Volley Team 
Nutts 
SanTTa (a.k.a SundeepTT) 
The Bug

6. Braindead 
Simon 
Richard

7. deanS3 
Dean 
Dale 
Neil

8. The Hampstead Hurricanes 
Richard 
Craig 
Keith

9. The Regents Park Revolutions 
Paul 
Simon

10. 'The 3 Assfeckateers' 
Inigo 
Pete 
Paul

11. Karting Casulties 
Simon 
Miles

12. Stuntmen 
StunTTman 
Thorney

13. Photoniq 
Chris 
Amir 
Ben

14. Team Weave 
Jeff 
Mike

15. The Walnutters 
Alex 
Matthew 
Mike

16. Danny C plus two.

17. TTeam Wow 
John 
Jonah

18. Skyline
Paul (Ballistic)

19.

20.

PSS: Whoever is interested, please see the first page of this thread - Nothing has changed and then IM me for further info....


----------



## hbk

[smiley=help.gif]

Paul (Ballistic) needs a co-driver, this man has some good experience.

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## hbk

Okay, here we go - ONLY A WEEK TO GO, two spaces left.........Who's going to take them !! Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## hbk

UPDATE:

*IF YOU WANT TO MEET PRIOR, 10.30am @ The Gateway Services on the M1 (Formerely Scratchwood), Please do not be late as we intend to leave @ 10.45am - Those who cannot meet on the M1, please be at the circuit by 12 noon - If you need my mobile number for the day, send me a IM.*

*Shash has joined Ballistic (Paul) Team Skyline !!*

*TWO MORE TEAM SPACES STILL AVAIL, DON'T FORGET THIS IS ALSO OPEN TO NON-TT OWNERS WHO ARE YOUR FRIENDS (If you have any?) *

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

THOSE ATTENDING SO FAR, PLEASE SEND PAYMENT ASAP TO SECURE YOUR PLACE.

*WHILTON MILL*

1. Rapid Response 
Howard Kayman 
Lane

2. Evil Bastards 
Andy 
Jack

3. Stella Tortoise 
Nick 
Mark 
Lee

4. The B*tt Feckers 
Vlastan 
Martin 
Daniela

5. Eskimo Beach Volley Team 
Nutts 
SanTTa (a.k.a SundeepTT) 
The Bug

6. Braindead 
Simon 
Richard

7. deanS3 
Dean 
Dale 
Neil

8. The Hampstead Hurricanes 
Richard 
Craig 
Keith

9. The Regents Park Revolutions 
Paul 
Simon

10. 'The 3 Assfeckateers' 
Inigo 
Pete 
Paul

11. Karting Casulties 
Simon 
Miles

12. Stuntmen 
StunTTman 
Thorney

13. Photoniq 
Chris 
Amir 
Ben

14. Team Weave 
Jeff 
Mike

15. The Walnutters 
Alex 
Matthew 
Mike

16. Danny C plus two.

17. TTeam Wow 
John 
Jonah

18. Skyline 
Paul (Ballistic) 
Shash (Emmy)

19.

20.


----------



## jonah

Just a quick one Howard! hows the final payment to be cash/cards / cheques?


----------



## hbk

*GOOD POINT JONAH,

FINAL PAYMENT IS VIA CASH OR CHEQUE â€" THANK YOUâ€¦â€¦.

HOWARD
*


----------



## TTotal

Hi Karting bretheren, I am back from the boat show,and surfing thru 300 e-mails.....

How far up the M1 is Scratchwood/gateway services ? I need to work out my eta.Will def meet up for the cruise up to Whilton.

Look forward to seeing you all then.


----------



## jonah

You take it steady John dont use all ur driving skills up on the Journey mate 8)


----------



## TTotal

Howdy pardner ! [smiley=smoking.gif]Guess you have quit smokin eh ?


----------



## hbk

Shash *IS UNABLE TO JOIN *Ballistic (Paul) Team Skyline !! Â He forgot that he had an engagement party this weekend, so, If anyone would like to Team up with Paul let me know or he will be driving the event all by himself.......

The Gateway Services on the M1 (Formerely Scratchwood), are the first services up the M1, slightly North of Hendon.......Please do not be late as we intend to leave @ 10.45am - Those who cannot meet on the M1 @ 10.30am, please be at the circuit by 12 noon - If you need my mobile number for the day, send me a IM.

TWO MORE TEAM SPACES STILL AVAIL, DON'T FORGET THIS IS ALSO OPEN TO NON-TT OWNERS WHO ARE YOUR FRIENDS (If you have any?) Â

Â Â Â 
Â 
WHILTON MILL 
Â 
Â Â Â 
1. Rapid Response Â Â 
Howard 
Lane Â 
Â Â Â 
2. Evil Bastards Â Â 
Andy Â 
Jack Â Â Â 
Â Â Â 
3. Stella Tortoise Â Â 
Nick Â 
Mark Â 
Lee Â 
Â Â Â 
4. The B*tt Feckers Â Â Â 
Vlastan Â Â Â 
Martin Â Â Â 
Daniela Â 
Â Â Â 
5. Eskimo Beach Volley Team Â Â 
Nutts Â Â 
SanTTa (a.k.a SundeepTT) Â Â 
The Bug Â 
Â Â Â 
6. Braindead Â 
Simon Â 
Richard Â Â Â 
Â Â Â 
7. deanS3 Â Â Â 
Dean Â Â 
Dale Â 
Neil Â 
Â Â Â 
8. The Hampstead Hurricanes Â Â 
Richard Â 
Craig Â 
Keith Â 
Â Â Â 
9. The Regents Park Revolutions Â Â 
Paul Â 
Simon Â 
Â 
10. 'The 3 Assfeckateers' Â 
Inigo Â 
Pete Â Â 
Paul Â Â 
Â 
11. Karting Casulties Â Â 
Simon Â 
Miles Â 
Â Â Â 
12. Stuntmen Â Â 
StunTTman Â Â 
Thorney Â Â 
Â Â Â 
13. Photoniq Â Â 
Chris Â 
Amir Â 
Ben Â 
Â Â Â 
14. Team Weave Â 
Jeff Â 
Mike Â Â 
Â Â 
15. Â The Walnutters Â 
Alex Â 
Matthew Â 
Mike Â Â 
Â Â Â 
16. Â Danny C plus two. Â 
Â Â Â 
17. Â TTeam Wow Â 
John Â 
Jonah Â 
Â Â Â 
18. Skyline Â 
Paul (Ballistic) Â 
Â 
19. Â 
Â 
20.


----------



## vlastan

Howard,

I have decided to ammend the name of my team, so that nobody can get offended.

Please change the name to "THE VULTURES"

Also the two other members racing with me will be Martin and Ron.

Thanks


----------



## Ballistic

Howard

I have found two team-mates so team Skyline is now ready to kick ass come Saturday ;D
Ask the Mitsubishi Lancer Register guys who are probably still licking their wounds from lastyear!


----------



## hbk

Vlastan and Ballistic - NOTED....

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## hbk

Just a Question:

I received a cheque today for karting deposit, but, no team name on the back - The cheque is from:

P. McNulty - Who is this?

Thanks

Howard


----------



## NickP

Howard can the balance be paid by cheque on the day, or will they want cash?

Nick
(stella tortiose)


----------



## Dubcat

I had promised one of my team mates that I would give him a lift home after the race. He lives very close to Junction 6 of the M25 - just past the Gatwick turn-off. This might be a bit difficult now since my wife wants to come along and we might have to go somewhere else after the event rather then coming home.

Is there anyone that can offer my team mate a lift home after the go karting? I would feel gutted if he had to get a train home after such a long day 

phoTToniq.


----------



## hbk

> FINAL PAYMENT IS VIA CASH OR CHEQUE â€" THANK YOUâ€¦â€¦.


Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## Ballistic

The weather forecast looks a bit iffy for the weekend :-[
Who's good at racing in the wet on slicks? ;D


----------



## hbk

I am !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Ballistic

Looks like Howard's going to be the one to beat then!!


----------



## jonah

Team WoW has a trick or two up their sleeves,
Bring on the Stig [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## vlastan

My kart will be fully customised by Q!!


----------



## hbk

To be totally honest:

*I WANT RAIN !!!!* ;D


----------



## vlastan

Do they do coupe version of the karts so we don't get wet?

I hate being wet!! Are the overalls water proof?


----------



## jonah

we do have EPS on these things dont we :-/ yeah what sort of cothing do we need to bring other than helmets and gloves if we have them


----------



## Ballistic

Jonah

If your going to be bringing the 'Stig' we'll all find out who he is ;D


----------



## jonah

Not if he wears his blacked out visor and doent speak


----------



## thorney

> Not if he wears his blacked out visor and doent speak


Actually that was a condition of my wedding night.....


----------



## hbk

If it's raining, Whilton Mill will supply wet weather gear to go over the race suit they give you....

For all those first timers, do not wear your jeans under the race suit or you'll get sore and sweaty B*ll***s ;D

SHOES: Wear trainers and bring a spare pair in case its raining, so that you can change to drive home in.

HANDWEAR: If you have gloves, bring them...The gloves they have at these circuits are C*ap (Like Gardening Gloves)...

HEADWEAR: If you have your own Helmet, bring it along or otherwise they will supply one for you.

If you need anymore info, let me know and just in case of last minute people - There are Two team vacancies (We have 18 Teams)

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## Ballistic

Not long to go now....

When the flag drops, the bullshit stops ;D


----------



## hbk

I CAN'T WAIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;D


----------



## jonah

Just given me helmet a rub down


----------



## TTotal

My Gran says that'll make you go blind, so please dont do that, Team WOW need both eyes working !


----------



## Guest

> My Gran says that'll make you go blind, so please dont do that, Team WOW need both eyes working !


lol.....


----------



## TTotal

See all you karters tomorrow, and despite what Howie says, I PRAY FOR NICE WEATHER ! :


----------



## christtopher

Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow I can't wait!!


----------



## jonah

John ! stig cant make it what we going to do [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## TTotal

W T F is Stig mate ? :-/


----------



## vlastan

Stig is the guy who is racing in the track for Top Gear!!

Don't you watch TV at home? This forum is taking up all your free time.

ALL

Don't forget to bring food tomorrow. Howard said that there is NO FOOD at whiltonmill!!


----------



## TTotal

Food = Weight

Weight = Fat

Fat = Heavy

Heavy = Slow

Vlastan Keep eating man !

The WOW team is keen and mean , eat dirt !


----------



## vlastan

How wrong can you be? I will have better traction on the bends but you will be faster on acceleration!! So the driving skill will only save you!!


----------



## TTotal

Thanks for the advice , so we know how to win at last , cheers ! :


----------



## hbk

See you all tomorrow

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## TTotal

Hope we do see you Howie, trouble is you'll be so far out front you'll be a tiny dot !


----------



## Dubcat

When I rang Howard last night he was polishing his helmet and complaining that finger marks show up really easy on it ;D










Adios -

phoTToniq


----------



## hbk

> When I rang Howard last night he was polishing his helmet and complaining that finger marks show up really easy on it


Thank you very much, I thought that was private between you and I 

Cheers

HOWARD

PS: It's very shiny ;D


----------



## jonah

Thanx Howard for a GREAT day ;D
i'm sure some pics will make there way on here very soon.
I never realised it would be soooo knackering oh and TTOTAL we never came last either ;Dand i'm sorry for forgetting my TTWOW T-shirt :-[


----------



## NickP

Cheers Howard..

Top Day!!! ;D

(Even though we did 5 laps with only one engine running and Marshall took 2 mins to restart it! : :'()

We are very interested in the Buckmore Park do, whats the date?

Nick


----------



## Guest

great work howard 

good day (although a bit cold) had by all....

Pics I are have are too large to post on my ttforum page...   (will email 'em howard) unless some can hold 'em for me...

good to meet up with everyone.... TT WoW et al

thanks to Nutts , as part of the "Eskimo Beach Volley Ball Team" ... and i'm with you when I have no idea how we were 17 laps off the lead when we only got passed the odd time ??? ???.. blame 'the bug' i think !


----------



## NickP

Sundeep, could you copy the email to me as well? 

Email address is as per the link on my profile..

Many thanks

Nick


----------



## vlastan

Great day today...thanks Howard.

Although the twin engine karts had a problem shifting about 100kgs of me!! They should have had a turbo on them too!!

Met all nice TT forum members and it was brilliant.

Round trip from home was 300 miles!! Anybody did more than this? I also used 3/4 of a tank to do this distance. But the A14 was all mine...it only took me 2 hours each way!!


----------



## hbk

Hi All

I hope you all had a great day and lots of fun, thank you for coming and anyone wishing to enter a team for Buckmore Park on the 1st Feb (3.30pm), please send me a IM (Same format as today).

Thanks Sundeep for the Photo's, i can host them on my site when you send them to me.

Many Thanks again to you all

HOWARD

PS: Sorry I didn't win, but second will do ;D


----------



## vlastan

Actually...don't you all hate Howard? I think he kept overtaking me non stop!! I remember team number 1 overtaking me 3-4 times....disgusting!! Not fair on newbies like me!!


----------



## vlastan

And where is Buckmore Park?


----------



## nutts

Great day and VERY pleased to say ONLY overtaken once in 50 minutes on-track ;D ;D ;D ;D

Love to do it again, but it may be a while as the TTOC will take up some time early this year.  So maybe if another is organised for later in the year I'll have another go.


----------



## Ballistic

Cheers Howard, your a top banana!
Thanks for organising an excellent days racing and I look forward to the next one


----------



## jonah

Can i just appologise to all the people i tookout aswell
SORRY [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## vlastan

Lucky for you mate that you never took me out!! ;D

Also apologise for polluting the track with your smoking!!  ;D


----------



## A3DFU

Apology accepted on Martin's behalf Jonah  ;D
Your team mate thought for a second he stood accused 
See you on the 1st Feb


----------



## Ballistic

Thanks to everyone for making it such an exciting race. Serious competition was provided by:
Rapid Response
Evil B*stards
Team Weave
Talking of 'Team Weave' what happened to them, I understand they were in a very strong position near the end of race yet ended up finishing 15th ???


----------



## TTotal

[smiley=dunce2.gif]God I felt stupid compared with you lot !

Howie, well done, great effort organising that lot ! A great day out (anyone else have those strange bruises from the seat ?) Can we have pawer steering and ESP at least next time ?

Jonah, well done for forgetting the team uniform and starting rthe **** again [smiley=furious3.gif] Sorry had to rush off with Daniela so couldnt say bye. What was your garbled message all about ? IM me !

PLease can any one tell me if that guy is ok that was not looking very bright ?

On that note too, it was a bit of a shame that we were not given a name tag or introduced...there were a few guys there I would have liked to meet !

Well done all for a real fun day out !


----------



## TTotal

PS was I the only one who saw the Chairman wandering off with the Events Co-ordinator into the bushes ?  (With his camera ! !


----------



## NickP

Have to wait and see if the pics get posted!


----------



## vlastan

John,

I met all the TT forum guys there...all you had to do was go and talk to them. My approach was: "so who are you then?" ;D ;D

No bruises at all!! I told you you are too slim for these karts..they should have given you the ones with the baby seat fitted on them!!


----------



## nutts

> PS was I the only one who saw the Chairman wandering off with the Events Co-ordinator into the bushes ?  (With his camera ! !


What can I say? She was impressed... it WAS such a big one afterall ;D ;D ;D Oh, and I thought it was the disabled toilets... can't remember the bushes : : :

and the best bit was she gave me a cheque for Â£400 ;D ;D Jonah offered me a cheque for Â£400, but I guess I made too many excuses and he's still Â£400 richer at the moment  ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal

Lard arse ! ;D


----------



## nutts

> Lard arse ! ;D


----------



## TTotal

No mate sorry, that insult was aimed at our onboard plate smasher extrordinaire !

I admit in public that I have never actually seen your arse.

(is it really as big as Thorneys then ?)

Oh my God what am I saying and guess who is probably still about


----------



## vlastan

John...as the "Cheeky Girls" sing the "cheeky song...touch my bum" I will let you touch my bum to prove you that mine is as hard as rock...courtesy of running!!

Anybody, with harder bottom than mine...let me know!! TTotal will be the judge on this!! ;D

Mark...I hope T7 didn't give you a disability in the disable toilets!! 

...and yes Mark...your camera lense was so HUGE!! I was impressed!!


----------



## christtopher

Just to echo everyone's comments, I had a top day! Thanks to Howard for organising it.

TTotal, I have bruises too. Knees, and back mostly, but they're good 'war scars!'


----------



## TTotal

Bugger, another bloke I wanted to meet, a fellow Gemini IIRC...
Also wanted to see Nick and Phottonique and more...maybe next time ???


----------



## thorney

> (is it really as big as Thorneys then ?)


LOL, this, from someone Kate Moss looks lardy alongside.


----------



## hbk

Does anyone have any photo's yet !

Sundeep, where are those Photos?

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## Guest

> Does anyone have any photo's yet !
> 
> Sundeep, where are those Photos?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> HOWARD


will do Tomorrow.....! :

(my home email account is a bit limited and these digital pics are LARGE !)

and i'll email the large high definition pics to those wanting 'em (i.e those on the winner stand, etc)


----------



## Ballistic

TTotal
My team member is fine thanks and was just highly embarassed at causing a break in the race.

Sundeep
Can you please email any pics you took, cheers.

May see some of you again at Buckmore on Feb 1, not sure of availability yet.


----------



## vlastan

Sundeep... I though you had to develop them first!! 

Are they really huge? This is what a 5 megapixel camera normally produces!! ;D


----------



## Guest

Hi guys

Great day, Glad i came 4th 

cheers for organising it Howard etc. See you guys at Buckmore Park 

I took some pics before my camera died, they are hosted here.

http://www.tyresmoke.net/gallery/tsnmeets

Cya
Dean


----------



## Guest

howard.. pics emailed (finally !) & no need to host 

The Bug giving us a wave !









NuTTs... almost going sidewards ! ? !









er.... more Karts... !









What do you mean..i'm only in 2nd place !?!?!?!?









The Top 3 !









all of the pics I have are also on..... (last 4 on page 2 and 1st 2 on page 3... and yes I can't spell !)

http://www.tyresmoke.net/gallery/album39?&page=2

http://www.tyresmoke.net/gallery/album39?&page=3
Which is a gallery function that this forum needs!

if anyone wants a much the better (and larger) high def' pic.. IM me and I'll email them to you direct.....


----------



## hbk

Hi

If you wanted to know what happened to 'Team Weave, number 13', Here you go:



> We thought that we where going to win !!!
> 
> 20 mins left Mike brought the Kart in 'cos he thought it was running on 1 engine....it wasn't
> 
> Several laps in and out of the pits later the mechanics eventually had a look at it and couln't find anything wrong (!). They offered us a replacement kart from the Workshop but would not give us back the 15 laps that we'd lost. We decided not to continue 'cos the whole thing suddenly became pointless.
> 
> I must admit to leaving early in a huff !!!
> 
> I was also very surprised at laps through the pits not counting (due to the positioning of the loop) as we've always used the other loop. We actually did 2 extra changes that weren't really necessary which cost us 2 laps.
> 
> I was chuffed with the battle you and I had for 20 mins, it was good racing !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> --------------------
> Jeff


Thats what Happened

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## Ballistic

Thanks for posting the pics Sundeep


----------



## Guest

> Thanks for posting the pics Sundeep Â


IM me your email address and i'll email you the high definition pics of the podium... 2 main pics (not just the one i've posted, the other is very similar but more of a close up) the images are very clear but about 2mb each in size, so I hope you've got an email account big enough ;D


----------

